# Hello :)



## Tiger Lily (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I have just joined this website.  I am 27 years old and have always been interested in writing.  I used to write poetry as a child.  My ambition and dream is to write a story and have it published, as I'm sure is the dream of many others.   I am interested in writing horror as I love to read it.  I am also interested in writing for children, especially young children.  I am a teacher which does inspire me.  

I'm pleased to be hear and look forward to being able to post in the writing forums and gaining your feedback on my writing. :0)

xx


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 11, 2011)

Pleased to be 'here' that should be!

lol x


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Tiger Lily. Have fun, and enjoy sharing your writing on here. It's a great place for reciprocal feedback.


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there. Welcome to WF. 
Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for your kind welcomes. :0)

xx


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Tiger Lily, welcome.


----------



## Offeiriad (Aug 11, 2011)

Hiya Tiger Lily! Welcome to the forums. I'm sure you will learn a lot from everyone.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for your welcomes.   Can i ask, do i have to start 10 new threads or have to have 10 posts to be able to post in the writing forum?  Thank you. xxx


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2011)

Ten posts.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to the community, Tiger Lily.


----------



## Celestial-Ultimatum (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Tiger Lily!   I hope you have a grand time on WF!!


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone. :0) xx


----------



## Nickie (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello to you, Tiger Lily, and welcome to the forums!



Nickie


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Nickie, and thank you. :0)

xx


----------



## Jinxi (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to WF Tiger Lily :hi:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you jinxi.  xxx


----------

